# Aflame Inferno



## Champloon (Apr 3, 2008)

By the author who brought you Unbalance X Unbalance 
Aflame Inferno by _Im Dall Young_


> Aflame Inferno is about a self absorbed high schooler, Kang Shichan, that gets caught in the middle of a battle between demons. Injured severely and near death, the demon Inferno merges with the student to save his life. Together they win the battle to discover that they are inescapably joined. The only hope of every being separate beings is to close down 1,000 Invento Hells and find the right spell of Resurrection. Can Kang Shichan balance hunting down demons with his school work?



Im suprised that no one made a thread for this...

although the artist is not the same person from unbalance the drawing style is similar so its still super sexy (gotta love the ladies )

Read Online: 
renews her vow to naruto.

Download:


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2008)

On chapter 6 right now, its pretty good actually


----------



## Champloon (Apr 4, 2008)

been reading it since it came out due to Im Dall's name being mentioned (felt like discussing it but once again found no thread)

but yea its kinda fucked up what happens to the girl
though im pretty sure kang will revive her with his invento later on


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah I kept seeing her but forgot that shes actually dead.

I dont like that you need to read it left to right though, its confusing


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 11, 2008)

Should I resurrect a three month old thread or not?  Ah, what the Hell.

I think that this series is decent.  I find it hilarious that his love interest is a reanimated corpse possessed by the Goddess of Darkness.  However, I do find myself wishing that Gehenna wouldn't revert to her host's living personality.  Kinda makes it a little too obvious that's only so Kang can fall in love and resurrect the girl once he collects 1,000 Invento Hells.

And I really think the writer is going out of his way to make us hate Yura.  Although, given Gehenna's track record, she really pales in comparison.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2008)

ive read 15 chaps so far... was wondering if theres anymore out there...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

just read the latest chapter. and I must say that Im Dal Young is my favorite manwha writer, his stories and art are amazing.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 6, 2008)

TEDLAR RAPE LOL


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 6, 2008)

READING THIS NOW!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 6, 2008)

chapter was lulz... all of em got raped 

whos gonna save his ass this time... theres 1 high lvl amongst the tedlar ?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> chapter was lulz... all of em got raped
> 
> whos gonna save his ass this time... theres 1 high lvl amongst the tedlar ?




Kang Shichan will be a man and save himself. Hes the only one who even stands a chance. Not to mention he needs some leveling up since hes only at tedlar middle level at the moment. The only problem is that hes going to have to reveal the fact that hes a tedlar hybrid.....or something like that. besides , the only person who could even hope to help him that we know of is gehana(sp) and she isn't around


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> all of em got raped
> 
> whos gonna save his ass this time



HAHAHA U FUNY GURL


----------



## Champloon (Dec 7, 2008)

wtf? did guinness 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(the tube top tedlar hunter)get tedlar raped?  wtf she was one of the hottest girls in the story 

also i like how the author proceeds to introduce them in a badass manner only to see them get owned a few pages later


----------



## Majeh (Dec 7, 2008)

Chapter 17 is out.
Link removed


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 7, 2008)

Toothless women... Mmm, hot. I'm getting a rise from that last one.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2008)

this manga needs some berserk level rape scenes =_=


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 7, 2008)

this chap was just more lol


----------



## Dimeron (Dec 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> chapter was lulz... all of em got raped
> 
> whos gonna save his ass this time... theres 1 high lvl amongst the tedlar ?



I'm surprised at lack of Tentacles. 

Hm... looking at latest chapter, he might actually beat those two mid level with the help from O'Reilly and Nancy. All he really need is a good shot with his spell to their heart. And those two specialize in trapping and immobilizing demons.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2008)

its not bad , but ill wait till a few more chapters come out before restarting this series


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 8, 2008)

Dimeron said:


> I'm surprised at lack of Tentacles.
> 
> Hm... looking at latest chapter, he might actually beat those two mid level with the help from O'Reilly and Nancy. All he really need is a good shot with his spell to their heart. And those two specialize in trapping and immobilizing demons.



before that happens we need rape scenes.


----------



## 8ghosts (Dec 8, 2008)

that woman that got absorbed was beyond raped


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 8, 2008)

they should have spent more pages covering that ^_^


----------



## Moon (Dec 8, 2008)

Read it, not my favorite Manhwa (Witch Hunter ) but not too bad. Think I liked it more before the distinct possibility of every character being horribly horribly tedlar raped


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2008)

yay, new chap  some nice action in this one.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 21, 2008)

Such a good chapter. Now if only Kang Shichan can control Inferno's power like inferno is doing now. He would definitely be badass. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did any1 else know inferno was a girl..? I certainly didnt.


----------



## dEnd (Dec 22, 2008)

they call him *Imperator* so it's a male, isn't?


----------



## Majeh (Dec 22, 2008)

dEnd said:


> they call him *Imperator* so it's a male, isn't?



Its wierd, if he is a male, then who is this person..? 
fifth year anniversary


----------



## dEnd (Dec 22, 2008)

it's really weird but maybe this women will have some deep meaning into his past or Inferno's past... 

dunno ...I think he saw the girl and then he heard Inferno calling him


----------



## Nimloth (Dec 23, 2008)

I'am fairly sure infernos female.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I've seen some of the raws in one of the chapters theres a cell of the four rulers, in that picture east and west are female north and south are male.


----------



## dEnd (Dec 23, 2008)

so it should be called "Imperatrix" or something like 

anyway... this is sooo cheap ...it's always a girl


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 23, 2008)

dEnd said:


> so it should be called "Imperatrix" or something like
> 
> anyway... this is sooo cheap ...it's always a girl



Kang Shi has a girl inside him... How many guys can legitimately claim that?

I think it'll be a little different from now on for him when he tries to take a pee, though.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2008)

No wonder she chose such a pretty boy.  Tedlar are vaaaaaaaain.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 25, 2008)

new chap 19 alert: here

last page is lulz... also, is it just me, or does inferno stand like a girl would? still not sure if he/she is one though...


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 26, 2008)

The girl with the biggest titties won't survive!!!! NOO!!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 27, 2008)

chap 20 scanned: _find_ the intruder

quite an interesting development, i wonder who else is gonna show up out of the blue lol


----------



## Nimloth (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's the picture of the 4 rulers I can't really remember which chapter it's from though.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 31, 2008)

YAY FOR TITTIES


----------



## MethoDX (Mar 10, 2009)

So, has anyone read this manga? So far I can only find 23 Ch's. Not sure if anymore have been scanned. Anyway, it's actually a lot better than I expected. I stumbled upon it completely randomly and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 10, 2009)

Anything from Im Dal Young is awesome. I just noticed that he has one I haven't read, though. That's like Sacrilege. 

Speaking of Sacrilege, I was listening to Slipknot's Opium of the People, and it said "sacrilege" the moment I typed that in. I love strange coinkidinks.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 14, 2010)

It feels like forever but finally there are new chapters out on OM.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2010)

Chapter 44


----------



## hehey (Nov 30, 2010)

that revelation was kind of dumb.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2010)

^That revelation was oddly predictable and on many levels kind of boring.


----------



## Twilight Time (Jan 6, 2011)

Teldar's and humans desended from the same but are now different. And the Main character has reacently gained the abillity to use teldar powers..... am I the only on catching this?


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 11, 2011)

I've started reading this today and caught up rather quickly, got to say I like it, too bad there aren't a lot of chapters, is it a monthly series that doesn't get translated regularly?


----------

